# Travel insurance FROM Egypt??



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We have a good friend in Egypt who is coming to visit us in the USA for 3 weeks in September.
I'd hate for him to fall ill here in the US without any kind of travel health insurance.
Does anybody know a company who will provide travel insurance for an Egyptian? Haven't found anything useful online!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mamasue said:


> We have a good friend in Egypt who is coming to visit us in the USA for 3 weeks in September.
> I'd hate for him to fall ill here in the US without any kind of travel health insurance.
> Does anybody know a company who will provide travel insurance for an Egyptian? Haven't found anything useful online!


Hi Mamasue

I sent you a PM just now (don't want to incur the wrath of the moderators by advertising)


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

You could perhaps try ASUA.co.uk


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Allianz has this insurance.


----------

